# Forum Shaka Bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want board flex look at the Contacts. Shakas kinda sketch me out. And you have no adjustability with the mounting disc. Plus the contacts are like $100 less. Although I have found that Flux makes a good match-up with Bananas. I'd really look at Titan RK's.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 29, 2008)

im looking for somthing that i can ride all mountain. so not too soft. i think im in between forum shaka, rome 390, and ride contraband. what u think?


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

shaaakaaaa braaaaahh. that bindings kinda dumb in my opinion. 390s are pretty soft for all mountain look at targas.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i agree, look at the targas. My buddy just picked up the shakas, and I personally think they're kinda dumb. 1. How much flex are you really going to get throughout the insert areas 2. There's basically no adjustability from the baseplate

If you want something more for all mountain, grab the targas. Then you can make them more flexy for the park and stiffer for all mountain


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not sold on those at all. I understand the reasoning behind their concept, but I think there are better solutions to it that are yet to be developed.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I picked them up out of curiosity to stick on a Forum Destroyer Chili. We'll see how I like 'em.


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 29, 2008)

yea im really curious to see if you guys like them.

i heard there are manufacturer defects with the targa's. higback breaking? did they fix this for the 2010?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I picked them up out of curiosity to stick on a Forum Destroyer Chili. We'll see how I like 'em.


Randomly came across this thread while googling of all things. They're an interesting concept. I didn't notice more flex underfoot per se, but like the EST bindings I did feel the subtle shifts in terrain a little bit better compared to my Forces. I don't know how much of that has to do with there being so much less material underfoot and how much of that has to do specifically with the ability of the baseplate to flex. Downside of that additional feel was that they were less damp so my legs did sometimes feel more fatigued after chunder days.

I love Forum boots and boards, but their bindings have never been big for me. I've ridden these, a pair of 2010 Republics, and one other I can't remember and not been super stoked on any of them. They're not terrible, they just don't suit me. Main complaint is that their ankle straps are really, really soft, even on their highest-end bindings (I think this was their highest end binding last year). That's great if you like cush, but I personally prefer a stiffer strap.

I ended up selling these. If you like a softer binding with a really cush ankle strap, I think they're worth a shot. Beyond the tech, they just weren't for me. Burton has apparently migrated the tech over to their line in the "Re:Flex" baseplate. I'm curious to see how that'll turn out, the Shaka baseplate with stiffer bindings is definitely something I'm interested in demoing.


----------

